# Norwegian: Det kommer flere tog



## Clemica

Hello,

One more for you! How do I interpret "flere" in this expression "Det kommer flere tog.", as "several" (several opportunities present them at once) or as "more" (if one opportunity didn't work out, there will be others)?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Merkurius

Hi.
I think you would interpret it as ,,More trains are coming'' so if you missed one you can catch another.


----------



## Clemica

Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## Clemica

Takk fyrir Merkurius, that was a quick answer!


----------



## Merkurius

Not a problem! I would wait for a native speaker, because you could translate it as:
A: ,,There are more trains coming'' ... so we can afford to miss this one.
B: ,,There are several trains coming'' .... so we can choose between them.
I hope I'm correct  I think A is more likely.


----------



## Clemica

According to my dictionary, this is a metaphorical expression to be understood as "Det kommer flere sjanser.", so I think it makes more sense to see it as "You missed that one opportunity, but there will be more of them". But let's wait for a Norwegian confirmation.


----------



## frugihoyi

But even if you were actually talking about trains, I think it depends on the context. If you just missed a train and someone said "Det kommer flere tog" it probably means there are more coming. If no trains have come yet or you are not at the station, then it probably means several. I think depending on the situation it's easy to figure out the meaning. But let's wait for a Norwegian...


----------



## GraaEminense

Norwegian here!
Yes, the expression means "more chances are coming", most commonly with the subtext "so it's not so bad that you lost that one" (you have already failed) or less commonly "so it doesn't matter if you lose this one" (you have not yet failed, but might).


----------



## Clemica

Thanks Norwegian representative, we value your opinion!


----------

